# Naruto Rp with custom characters



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

(gee i hope this is allowed my character is the created child of orochimaru... X_X made with dna from anko... you know things could of happened while anko trained under orochimaru >.>)

*Kaori was running in the forest trying to get away from her father orochimaru, he was gonna use her to take over the world, and good thing kabuto gave her a mind of her own and purple hair. She actually didnt know why she had purple hair, but kabuto did tell her of who her mother was. And that she was actually born from a test tube. Kabuto gave kaori a picture of her mother. Which is one of two things she took when she got the heck out of his evil lair. The other thing is a DNA test that Kabuto did to prove who her mother is. She continues running until she gets to the leaf village* "Is this the place... Konoha?" *She looks at the walls* "Must be, this is the only place with HUGE walls for miles..." *She climbs up the side of the wall and jumps into the village* "crap if im caught im probobly gonna get killed for looking like him... thanks dad..." *She sighs and stands on the hokage faces and looks around for her mother* "I wish people didnt look like tiny dots from up here." *She sighed sadly knowing she might not find her mother so she jumps off the Hokage faces to take a better look in Konoha. Shes wearing sound ninja attire which would make everyone look at her strangely some even tried to go to the Hokage to see if she'd deal with the stranger.* "why do people run from me i'm just here to find someone... and I hope I find her soon someone's gonna run me out of town for sure... for looking like my father..."


----------



## materpillar (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: I'm confused.  What are the rules and such? You do know there is already two naruto rps going on already right?


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

There arent really any rules i guess...


----------



## Cheena (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC: Well, if you do not have rules, the place might loose control, and maybe a thread for these kind of posts would be good so your RP isnt cluddered with them. Good Luck though


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

I dunno what kind of rules to rly put down? I guess limit the ooc unless you dont understand something...? Keep on topic? i think thats all?


----------



## Cheena (Oct 8, 2008)

Here are some suggestions

1. No double postings

2. no ooc unless its important

3. no auto hitting (unless you want to)

3.Follow NF rules

4.Be realistic (No powerful than you should be) and be fair

5. No godmodding


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 8, 2008)

that sounds good thank you... I hope people will come here to rp...


----------



## Cheena (Oct 8, 2008)

Alright, ill post here tomorrow  to rp


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 9, 2008)

oh thank you <3


----------



## yellowkunoichi (Oct 10, 2008)

I would like to roleplay so are we like doing are own characters already existing?


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 13, 2008)

(you can have your own character or a character from naruto already existing...)


----------



## Cheena (Oct 13, 2008)

Kei started building up his chakra in attempt 11. He ran to the tree full speed and releasing one foot on it. He began ascending up trying to reach the top. "I can do it.." he said halfway there. He saw the top of some building then saw the top of the tree. Thw ind was blowing fiercely in his face making his hair go crazy.  "I got i... woaaahh!" he said loosing balance. He did a flip off the tree landing on his back. "Ouchh" he held the back of his head rocking back and forth.


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

*kaori heard the sound of someone getting hurt so she ran to the source fo the sound* "Huh what happened is someone hurt?" *She sees the boy and walks to him* "are you alright are you hurt?"


----------



## Cheena (Oct 14, 2008)

Kei wiped his eyes, "huh..." he truned around and saw someone, "Um... Im fine, thanks" he said grinning some, the pain refused to let him all the way. He put both hands on the ground and pushed himself up, "Thanks again, Im Kei" he said waving, his hand was at his waist though, "So... what's your name?"


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Kaori smiles and looks at him* "Im Kaori... Im looking for someone. Im looking for my mommy... She lives here... i was told atleast..." *kaori looks down* "are you sure your ok? want me to take you home or to the hospital... I have no idea whats around konoha..."


----------



## Cheena (Oct 15, 2008)

Kei grinned slightly, "U.. um, Im fine" he said standing up straight, "Well, Ive been around Konoha for a bit, anything in particular you are looking for" he said looking aroundnot showing much expression. He didnt talk to to many people though. He was a quiet type.


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 17, 2008)

"Im looking for my mother... i have no idea where she lives... she has purple hair... and... um..." *She gives him a picture of anko* "here... this is my mom..."


----------



## Trueheartless (Oct 17, 2008)

is there any sign up thread for this? or do we just post and make up our characters as we go?


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 18, 2008)

(you can be a naruto character (we need an anko).. or one you made up :3)


----------



## Cheena (Oct 19, 2008)

Kei examined the picture, "hm.. let me think" he said closing his eyes. "I dont know where she lives, but she hangs around the forest alot over there" he said thiking of some more things, "Or maybe the place that sells dumplings, but i forget the name though" Kei said smiling, "I hope you find her"


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 20, 2008)

*She bows to him* "thank you for the information i'll start searching as fast as i can!" *Kaori runs off to the dumpling shop and looks around for her mother unsure if she'll ever catch sight of anko*


----------



## Cheena (Oct 21, 2008)

Kei nodded "Cool..." He said with a wide grin, he waved, "Your Welcome!" He looked at her as she ran away glad he was useful today. He ran into town to get something to eat. "There it is" he pointed to a stand and sat donw, "Ichiraku Ramen, Miso Ramen please."


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Oct 27, 2008)

*kaori goes around everywhere to look for her mom but doesnt have any real good luck.* "i'll never find her..."


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 2, 2008)

Jumping on the rooftops, Codi spotted the girl in the Sound Village attire and wondered what a Sound Village ninja would be doing in Konoha, especially alone. "I gotta check this out", he said to himself. He jumped off the building and confronted the girl. "Who are you, and what..." His voice trailed off. "It cant be," he thought. "She looks just like...................Orochimaru."


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Nov 4, 2008)

*kaori trips and falls backwards when ever the boy jumps in front of her* "ouch!!!" *She looks up at him* "...Im Kaori... why would you care huh? Unless you know where my mommy is..."


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Nov 4, 2008)

"Your mommy? Well, do you have a picture of her?"


----------



## dragoncrazy247 (Nov 10, 2008)

Yukihana strolled slowly through the village her golden blonde hair lifting slightly in the breeze she looked around konoha was unfamiliar to her she was from the village hidden in time on her ninja headband was a strange symbol with two swrils opicite each other one lower than the other and a small shell like swirl in the middle she looked around shed come here to join in the chuunin exams but she came early very early since she was smart she had decided to memorise the town 4 various reasons her sensitive nose picked up every sent and her sensitve ears throbbed as children ran pass yelling and the chatter carried around the town soon her keen eagle like vision spotted someone on the ground with someone standing over her she listened carefuly to the conversasion she heard things like mommy, picture, ouch and she frowned at the name wich was said kaori it was familiar her good memeory was recaling were it was heard then she remembered 'hmmm orichimarus child? the one that ran away in search for the other parent?' this she couldn't miss since she liked to know what was going on but rarely got involved to much she would giva advise, help when it was needed so she went to investigate .
(i want to join the rp i luv rps! yeah my character is calm reserved and quiet she doesn't say much at times she can be sarcastic and she has hightened sences kinda like an animal so loud noises hurt her ears)

Yukihana stealthily found a shadowy place to hide her dark colthing helped her blend in with the shadows (her clothing is a dark purple v-neck longsleeve top black trousers and she wears black gloves with no fingers that have a pic of a dragon like the one on my avatar on it) yukihana tapped her fingers together as the two spoke neither noticed her the conversasion was confusing "your mommy? do you have a picture of her?" yukihana turned to see the girl kaori bring out a photo of anko codi looked before he could say anything yukihana revealed her self and said "thats anko you can find her in the hokages tower since shes anbu and all" she said with a nodd both codi and kaori stared at the girl pearched on the window ledge as if shed been born there "um if i may ask who are you?" asked codi "is that any of your buisness?..." was the reply codi bit his lip and mumbled "just curious" "well if you must know im Yukihana but you can call me Yuki" she said and before the other two could say more she leaped of the window ledge and disapeared.


----------



## UchihaEichi (Nov 16, 2008)

ooc: Join?


----------



## Kaorichan2009 (Nov 18, 2008)

(go ahead i got lost  )


----------



## Narutard in footeh jamas (Dec 13, 2008)

Occ: Join??


----------



## Ali Yukesema (Dec 29, 2008)

Can i Join as my own character Yukesema Ali


----------



## Cheena (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont think she is coming back


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 3, 2009)

OOC: Hello...

Shibo looked from the hill, and saw the gates of Konoha. She wore a black kimono, and held a deep purple parasol so no sun touched her face. What skin that could be seen was very pale, almost as pale as moonlight. Her hair was pitch black, her eyes a dark green. She walked down the hill, humming a slow song. She closed her eyes, and smiled, exposing her teeth. She had fangs, not canine teeth. She walked through the gate, and the guards were shocked. They tried capture her, but she ran off before the relized who she was. She looked up,
"Where tis my little sister, now?" She saw an abandoned building, and grinned. She jumped toward the bulding.


----------



## zendo uzimaki (May 19, 2009)

zendo a leaf village genine jumped down form the trees to the ground "hey kei i thought you said you would help me run up the tree" zendo looked at kaori "hi" zendo said with a smile then looked back at kei "hey whos this?" zendo said whilst reaching from an apple out his pocket, rubbing it on his sleve and finaly took a bite


----------



## zendo uzimaki (May 19, 2009)

OMG SORRY THAT WAS THE FIRST PAGE IM NEW TO THIS FORUM AND DIDENT READ SECOND PAGE AND SORRY FOR THE DUBBLE POST NOT A GOOD START IS IT LOL LET me read the rest then post just ignore that post


----------

